# Cheap Import Tilting Table - Worth its weight in...?



## MakeDo (Feb 14, 2020)

So I'm in the middle of a big (tool acquisition disorder assisted) buying spree for my mill and I have come across the array of cheap import tilting tables on amazon and ebay (take your pick,  - the one I'm especially interested in is a BesEquip 7"x10" table for $140).   I definitely want its capability, I'm not for the foreseeable future going to be cutting angled slots for helicopter parts, and I am also not (for the foreseeable future) interested in paying $600-3000 dollars for a professional version.   I, also, don't have much experience at all with angled milling and so I just figured that I throw the question out there:   

Would you stay away from cheap tilting tables all together (like, is there any concern that they might not even solidly hold a tilt)?  Or, is there any hope that, as long as I'm not going for ultra precision (I realize that the bottom face is probably not particularly square, the top bed probably isn't either, nor do I have much hope in being able to rely on the protractor scale), that this will be worth anything more than its weight in hand-me-down socks? Are it's inherent faults the kind of thing that can be remedied in the home shop?  Alternatively, would you recommend another approach to this - i.e - learn to play with sine bars and start to get good at building specialized jigs or, maybe, just make my own tilting plate?

I'm sure there's no way of knowing without actually seeing it in person but (to give away my personal inclination), at that price, the curiosity alone is threatening to get the better of me.  

Just wanted to see if anybody had any opinions before I address that burning hole in my pocket.


----------



## mikey (Feb 14, 2020)

In my opinion, they are well worth having. You won't use it often but when you do it is really useful. Aside from being able to set accurate angles it allows you to bolt a vise or the part solidly. Plus, it allows you to do angled cuts without having to angle your mill's head. 

I have one for my Sherline mill and a Yuasa table for my bigger mill. I can mount a rotary table on these tilting angle tables so they can really extend your capabilities. 

If you can find one Yuasa makes good stuff.


----------



## GL (Feb 14, 2020)

I agree with mikey.  Bought a cheap tilting table for the old enco round column mill.  Allowed me to do work at an angle since the head wouldn't tilt.  Vertical space sometimes an issue, so carefull planing is required.  Moved to a full size mill, but never regretted the purchase.  Good or excellent used, better than cheap - that's for anything you can find in a reasonable timeframe.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 14, 2020)

I would personally prefer a tilting vise, much more compact than a vise on a tilt table, likely more rigid.


----------



## MakeDo (Feb 15, 2020)

Thank you, everyone.  One important take away from your replies (and, as a beginner, this was actually a big part of what I was hoping to hear): tilting is a capability I'll be happy I added (one way or another).   I'm going to start shopping around for used (may still let my curiosity about the import get the better of me).

Thanks, again!


----------



## mikey (Feb 15, 2020)

MakeDo said:


> Tilting is a capability I'll be happy I added (one way or another).



You are the first guy I've seen ask about tilting angle tables. They are so useful that I wonder why more of us aren't raising this kind of tooling. I've used one multiple times to cut angles, make V-blocks, carriage stops and dress a project over the years and I find it very useful. 

My Yuasa table has gibs so the table moves smoothly. Once it is locked down there is zero movement. If I lock a screwless vise on it I can support the part on parallels so it is solidly held in the vise jaws so nothing moves. I usually set the angle with angle blocks and indicate it in, then I lock the table and go. 

You won't use it that often but when you need it, it will be there. If you have the funds I say go for it.


----------



## Alcap (Feb 15, 2020)

Is this the one your looking at ? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083FRJQP...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=   This might be a dumb/ovious question but could a tilting table be mounted sideways on a angle plate ?


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Feb 15, 2020)

I bought one for my Gorton mill because the head doesn't nod.
I did a little scraping on it to get it flat,  top and bottom.
And yes it takes up a lot of vertical space.
Joe


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 15, 2020)

A great alternative is making yourself a tilting plate that mounts in your vise. I had wanted a tilting table for the longest time but after making the plate I don't see a need for the table. Like said it will takeaway  a lot of vertical travel which I didn't like. Easy to build and just as versatile


----------



## mcostello (Feb 15, 2020)

I made mine, 18" long with the feature of being able to saw it in half if needed, giving 2 vises theoretically identical.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 15, 2020)

I didn't see much alternative as I didn't have $600+ and am too far behind on my projects to make one so for me the aforementioned table while probably not perfect has worked. I had it for a while before I used it and I made sure it wasn't a super crucial job. And the job came out better than I expected being a noob. I pondered the tilting vise vs the table and as it worked out the table was the right call because the part is totally odd and never would have able to use a vise for it.
"Worth it's weight in get 'er done" IMHO.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 15, 2020)

I have a 9x31 bed what size tilting table would be most appropriate? I'm thinking like vices you can go too big to be the most useful.


----------



## mikey (Feb 15, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I have a 9x31 bed what size tilting table would be most appropriate? I'm thinking like vices you can go too big to be the most useful.



Do you have a rotary table? I suggest getting one to fit that. I only have a Yuasa 6" rotab so my tilting table is 5x7". It also fits a 3" Wilton screwless vise perfectly. Not all but the vast majority of projects that you'll do on such a table will be on the small side so unless there is a specific project for which you need a big one, go smaller. They tend to eat up space in Z really fast and you need enough headroom for your tooling.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 15, 2020)

I have a "Yusa" type 8" horizontal/vertical RT, and it's heavy


----------



## mikey (Feb 15, 2020)

Yusa? Do you mean Yuasa? In any case, measure the mounting dimensions for your rotab and get a tilting table to at least fit that. If you tell me the dimensions, I'll help you look.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 15, 2020)

Grizzly brand Yuasa type RT


----------



## mikey (Feb 15, 2020)

Thought it was a typo but you were serious!


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 15, 2020)

I like the largest rotary table, angle plates, tilt table, etc., mainly because mounting an arbitrary part is easier on a large table.  So I would go not for the OP’s 10”x7” table for $140, but the same mfg offers a 12”x10” for $170.  For $30 more, that’s my choice.   However, I am going out now to try Cadillac’s version.   That looks fairly easy and can be made from scrap bin parts!


----------



## Aukai (Feb 15, 2020)

OP I hope you don't mind my climbing on here. I went a little big when I bought my mill, like the 6" Kurt, I went with an 8" RT. Horizontal is 10 1/2". the vertical mounting foot is 7 3/4 x 3 3/4. The cosmoline is still on the table.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 15, 2020)

I like that philosophy.   
My tilt is a 5x7 and it's a tad small to say the least.
I bought it at Enco when they still had a store in the Chicago area back in the '90s.
It was the only one they had in stock at the time.
Bigger at times is better and more usable.


Winegrower said:


> I like the largest rotary table, angle plates, tilt table, etc., mainly because mounting an arbitrary part is easier on a large table.  So I would go not for the OP’s 10”x7” table for $140, but the same mfg offers a 12”x10” for $170.  For $30 more, that’s my choice.   However, I am going out now to try Cadillac’s version.   That looks fairly easy and can be made from scrap bin parts!


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 15, 2020)

It's all about what your work envelope is. It's funny that this thread happened right when I was using mine for the second time. Mine is a 5x7 and that's all my RF30 could fit I'm pretty sure. And so far it's done what I needed. I was finishing up making a mount for a big air cylinder. I had to do a couple of 45deg relief clearance cuts. Getting the proper clamp set made all the difference.


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 15, 2020)

I attached a round aluminum rod to a steel plate to do larger angle cuts. Just clamp in the vise and support the other end with a machinists jack. It’s a rough item to put to use but as seldom as I need it, it works okay.
That said I just recently got an angle vise. It’s a Wen branded tilting vise. Not super heavy duty but I’m impressed with the fit and finish for such a cheap vise. Really really nice for 40.00
   WEN 433TV 3.25-Inch Industrial Strength Benchtop and Drill Press Tilting Angle Vise


			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DB2MPZ4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_F-ksEb575MP2W


----------



## MakeDo (Feb 17, 2020)

Alcap said:


> Is this the one your looking at ? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083FRJQP...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=



That's right.  That is the table I was looking at.


----------



## MakeDo (Feb 17, 2020)

Cadillac said:


> A great alternative is making yourself a tilting plate that mounts in your vise. I had wanted a tilting table for the longest time but after making the plate I don't see a need for the table. Like said it will takeaway  a lot of vertical travel which I didn't like. Easy to build and just as versatile
> View attachment 313655
> View attachment 313655
> View attachment 313657



I really like this idea, as well, and I checked out oxtoolco on youtube's video about it.  Considering this as well


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 17, 2020)

Cadillac said:


> A great alternative is making yourself a tilting plate that mounts in your vise. I had wanted a tilting table for the longest time but after making the plate I don't see a need for the table. Like said it will takeaway  a lot of vertical travel which I didn't like. Easy to build and just as versatile
> View attachment 313655
> View attachment 313655
> View attachment 313657


I need to look at Tom's tilt plate like that. My problem is material here. I was looking through eBay and except for the price this is an interesting tilt table sold by Grizzly. But $315.


----------



## MakeDo (Feb 17, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> I need to look at Tom's tilt plate like that. My problem is material here. I was looking through eBay and except for the price this is an interesting tilt table sold by Grizzly. But $315.


That actually looks really interesting.  On Grizzly's website they're selling it for $295 (pre tax and shipping of course).  It is more expensive, but not outlandishly so and it's low profile is a major plus.  Adding this to the decision pile.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 17, 2020)

MakeDo said:


> That actually looks really interesting.  On Grizzly's website they're selling it for $295 (pre tax and shipping of course).  It is more expensive, but not outlandishly so and it's low profile is a major plus.  Adding this to the decision pile.


My question is how many times would you do an angle less than 45? Because at 45 notice my little 5x7 the bottom of the angle is touching the mill table, so if I was using a plate like Cadillac it would have the same clearance. I think at 45 the Grizzly table would have the same vertical clearance. I do like the fact the Grizzly table can be mounted horizontally or vertically. 

After mounting and getting to know my cheapo angle table i found it to be super sturdy once locked and was bolted down. I was not trying for precise 45 and checking it after the fact it was a deg or two off but seems easy to set up parallel to the X axis of the mill table. I should have seen how precise I can set it up like on my surface plate and then see how it came out. Not trying to muddy the waters but being a noob it's hard to make a choice without experience.


----------

